# Best Kernel For Battery Life



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

as the post title states ^ i am running gummy charged 2.1 and this is my first droid charge (had almost every vz android phone) but i need to know which kernel would be best for battery life. any suggestions?


----------



## piperat (Aug 18, 2011)

I use the imosygen kern with smartass enabled. I have same rom as you and I get15 hrs with moderate use. By that I mean a couple hours on line 20 or so texts couple hours on various apps 30 mins or so talk everything enabled except wifi and the rest is idle


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

piperat said:


> I use the imosygen kern with smartass enabled. I have same rom as you and I get15 hrs with moderate use. By that I mean a couple hours on line 20 or so texts couple hours on various apps 30 mins or so talk everything enabled except wifi and the rest is idle


Does this kernel work with the latest gingerbread leak? I'd like better battery life if it's possible.


----------



## Piercing Heavens (Aug 19, 2011)

No matter what kernel you are looking at under 4 hours total of "screen on" time. Standby time where you're not using the phone is affected by your apps and how much they sync.Standby can vary greatly but over 8 hours is around normal. I have used imoseyon and I am happy with it. It will work on the latest gingerbread. Just when downloading the rom make sure it is for "GB".

From this thread you want to download the latest which is 3.1.0 http://rootzwiki.com...ed-v310-101111/


----------

